# Crypt cordata Flower



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Must be well over a year since I last posted any updates on here. Been neglecting my tanks a fair bit lately, glad I looked into this one today. A happy little surprise was waiting for me. Crypt cordata Rosenervis (Rosanervig?) in flower

  

The plants physical size has reduced alot since I originally planted it. Really happy it's flowered. Hopefully it might start a chain reaction with some of the others, especially the ones that should be easy to flower.

I'm not positive on the ID of the plant, just guessing from where I pulled the runner and the original plant I bought. I think it's Rosenervis (Rosanervig?). I'll do some homework before I try and cut it up and take some photo's of the kettle


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

whatever the species might be, it looks really nice! congrats


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Very pretty flower.
I wish I we could get varieties like that in NZ. 

Nice work


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

supasi said:


> Very pretty flower.
> I wish I we could get varieties like that in NZ.
> 
> Nice work


Mate, you might be surprised, I'm just across the ditch here in Australia. I'll send you a PM about a company here in Aus. that specializes in Australian Native plants and fish. I know he has sent things to Europe before and might be able to give you an idea on what the costs maybe. He has a few crypts from time to time and is where I purchased the plant pictured above.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn it! Flower is melting. I kept putting off disecting the flower, "I'll do it tomorrow" ..... Whole plant picture just taken


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

I've got another Cordata flower, the variety of which I'm not 100% sure on. This plant was sent to me as part of a trade of plants and nothing was labelled. I'm thinking it may be C. Cordata Blassii, can anyone confirm?

I've taken heaps of photo's of it as it progressed, it took almost 2 weeks for it to open and I dissected it on the first day it opened. I didn't want a repeat of the previous flower.

I noticed it on the 5th Sept. 09


On the 9th Sept. 09 I noticed the kettle starting to form


Getting tired of waiting for it to open and thinking that it might not on the 17th Sept. 09


The following day the spathe opened up. The 18th Sept. 09
         

Can anyone confirm or suggest which cordata this maybe?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yep - thats C. cordata var cordata
congrats!


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for that Ghazanfar Ghori. I've been using the Crypt pages as my reference material for trying to ID crypts. The closest match I can find on that web site is this pic;
http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/cor/cor_x_B17_97.jpg

That pic he lists as "The 'classical' C. cordata var. cordata ("blassii")". If I am to pass this plant onto others here in Australia should I be telling them that it's C. cordata var. cordata or should I be adding the ("blassii") to the end? It's all very confusing.

Also, the background of your ID picture has a strong resemblance to a famous Australian Land mark "Ayers Rock". http://www.crystalinks.com/ayersrock.html Is that just coincidence?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

FarCanal said:


> That pic he lists as "The 'classical' C. cordata var. cordata ("blassii")". If I am to pass this plant onto others here in Australia should I be telling them that it's C. cordata var. cordata or should I be adding the ("blassii") to the end? It's all very confusing.
> 
> Also, the background of your ID picture has a strong resemblance to a famous Australian Land mark "Ayers Rock". http://www.crystalinks.com/ayersrock.html Is that just coincidence?


Hey - I never really paid attention to that background picture. I guess it does resemble Ayers Rock....

You can pass that plant to others as cordata var. cordata or blassii (the old name).


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

It looks like this C. Cordata (Blassii) is about to flower again, almost 2 months to the day after it's first flower started.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

What are you feeding it! LOL good job.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

1 day short of 2 months and the Blassii has flowered again. It opened last night;




Khamul1of9 said:


> What are you feeding it! LOL good job.


Probably all things that are only available in Australia. It is frustrating when I read about the plants and ferts you guys use as I can never find it over here. Grrr!

Anyway, for a root fertiliser I use a pellet that is made here in Australia by "Aquagreen" called "Dino-Dung". The recipe for it is Potter's clay, Blood & Bone & Native Ozmocote pellets. I add these every few months or when I think a plant needs it. For the water column I use another product from Aquagreen called "Dino-pee", it's a cheaper alternative to Seachem Flourish over here. Aquagreen's catalogue can be found here; http://www.aquagreen.com.au/catalog.html but it probably only useful to us Aussie's. And finally for a leaf fert I've been using 1mL of "Miracle-Gro seafeed 3 in 1" to a 500mL bottle and misting the plants every 2nd day or so.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

This one opened yesterday. The 3rd flower for this one, almost 2 months to the day between flowering each time. The second flower was early by a day and this one 4 days early. The rest of my crypts have pretty much stopped flowering, the season might be over for me.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice, and there's a very red leaf. What kind of light are you using?
Regards


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

I use a T8 bulb for 12 hours (8am - 8pm) and another T8 bulb for 3 hours (1pm - 4pm). Both bulbs are 36w 6800k Sylvania Grolux 4' bulbs as the tank is a 4' standard. The room is reasonably well lit getting direct sunlight light in the mornings but no direct on the tank itself. The room is painted white with light colored carpet.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Just another Blassii flower, opened this morning. This is the first flower for one of the runners in the pot. I think all the previous flowers I've had for this one were from the original plant.


----------

